# "Twitch"



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Introducing you to my newest upcoming star RPO's I Can Dance "Twitch" 8 weeks old tomorrow..I think all breeders should supply a box of bandaids


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Welcome, Twitch


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Awwwww ... way too cute. And I love the name. I loved Twitch on "So you think you can dance." You should send him a picture of your Twitch. He'd probably be very honored!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Handsome Pup! He's gonna be dark n curly...I think!  ...it will be fun to watch him grow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Twitch*

Your Twitch is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your newest addition! He's a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, Twitch is adorable. Noticing the section where you posted I can see a star in the making. Good luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

CONGRATS!! He is adorable, red and curly! More details needed!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

He's absolutely adorable! Congrats on your new addition and good luck on all of his training!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks all and yep a new up and coming star 
Jessica he is out of Ambertrails Holy Moly x High Times In Music City and what a smart little boy. Already problem solveing rut rho !!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a cutey pie! Congrats!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Twitch is VERY cute, congratulations!!! Oh, and I LOVE his name!


----------

